# Cajun Injector XL Double Door Electric Smoker



## jmabrao (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello all, first time posting here, 

I purchased the smoker listed on the thread title second hand, and it turns out the control unit is botched. The temperature sensor keeps reading higher and higher until the smoker wont even cycle. Ex: cabinet is at room temperature but is reading 250 degrees.

So since finding parts for cajun injectors are next to impossible, i was interested in maybe converting it to a pid ssr type of setup.  Is it a fairly straight forward process? Im pretty handy and technically inclined,  but i dont fancy winding up in the obituaries by way of electrical shock. I really like the design of this cabinet as its well insulated and holds lots of food, so i would like to get it back up and running. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance

Joel


----------



## old sarge (Jun 16, 2015)

While I know nothing about the unit you bought, I would recommend contacting the manufacturer first. A  next step would be looking at something like the Auber to take over the control of your smoker. Many folks with Smokin-it electric smokers are employing the Auber with great success. 

Is your heating element working?  Not clear in your post. 

T


----------



## jmabrao (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes both the elements are functional, I contacted the manufacturer and since there is no receipt they can't do anything for me. They essentially said the cabinet needed to be replaced. That's what i was looking towards was basically having a different control unit control the elements.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 16, 2015)

Your "fix" is going to cost money one way or the other.  If you are sure it is the controller, I do not see why they would not sell you the part.  If your cabinet is put together with screws, disassembly and removal of the bad component(s) should not be difficult; installing a new controller will be a little more difficult, depending upon your skills. If the cabinet is welded that is a whole other adventure. 

The link below is for an  analog electric smoker, not digital. The project basically made the smoker digital. Maybe it will help.  Good luck.

http://therockbottom.net/BBQ/SmokinTexMod/smokintexmod.html


----------



## vegas flyingcub (Jun 16, 2015)

Last spring I bought one with a similar problem just like yours off of CL for  $40.00.. I emailed Bruce foods customer service who make the unit Cajun injectors . They replied to my email and sent me at no cost a complete front panel..I just told them I no longer had the receipt for the unit and it was less than a year old..Hope they do the same for you...Mike


----------



## jmabrao (Jun 16, 2015)

They told me that there isnt anything they will do without a receipt.  So nobody here has hacked a pid onto a masterbuilt or equivalent smoker? I figured it would be fairly straightforward. 

Regards

Joel


----------



## old sarge (Jun 17, 2015)

Joel - I had hoped the link would have helped.


----------

